# How tight did you make your side bunks?



## lucescoflathead (Feb 19, 2014)

I made some brackets for home made side bunks for my trailer. I have a flat bottom jon. My question is how much clearance do you leave on the side bunks? My brackets are made out of 1/4 inch steel so they will not flex much. Thanks Todd


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 19, 2014)

Three or four inches on either side of mine.


----------



## Colbyt (Feb 19, 2014)

On my side bunks I allowed 1" of clearance on each side. The vertical guide poles (PVC covered angle iron) at the rear have a couple of inches on each side.

My side bunks usually do not contact the boat until the boat reaches the axle area as they are only about 10" tall. So far it has worked well in both wind and current.


----------



## ggoldy (Feb 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342233#p342233 said:


> Colbyt » 19 Feb 2014, 13:08[/url]"]On my side bunks I allowed 1" of clearance on each side. The vertical guide poles (PVC covered angle iron) at the rear have a couple of inches on each side.
> 
> My side bunks usually do not contact the boat until the boat reaches the axle area as they are only about 10" tall. So far it has worked well in both wind and current.



Mine have about 1" space, as well. My guide on's are straped to the outside of the bunks.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## flatboat (Feb 19, 2014)

the side bunks put your boat where its supposed to be on the trailer ,side to side . if they aren't strong enuf to stand a sidewind or current approach you could be as they say "one hole off " one rib makes a difference keep em tight .
as always just my opinion 
Ed


----------

